# Flat wires for speakers



## sherlock (Apr 26, 2005)

I remember seeing a story on one of the home improvement "neat gadget" shows about flat speaker wire that just tapes to the wall, and you spackle/paint over it. Trying to put up my rear surround sound speakers, but wife doesn't want visible wires. This is only a temporary set up until I put in my home theater (someday, when we re-do the basement), so don't want to do any cutting of walls at this point, figure I could run standard speaker cable under the carpet, then attach to speaker tape for the run up the wall to the speaker. 

Anyone know where to get this thin speaker wire?


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

Most of the specialty home electronic stores locally carry them. I'm in Vancouver BC... but I've seen them online as well... not cheap, relatively speaking...


----------

